# An Unexpected Groundbreaker



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

A few weeks ago I was asked if I still sold groundbreakers. I wasn't planning on doing any this year, but they're fun to make, so I agreed to do one. Here's the result. It's based on one of last year's designs.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has such a sad expression.  Nice job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr. C, you have one of the most unique takes on coloring that I have ever seen. I would never think to paint with those tones, and it just looks so very unique, and creepy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What are you using for material on him, it looks like one piece. And yes, you coloring is great.
The ground breaker you made last year is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Like him MC........want him too.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> He has such a sad expression.  Nice job.


He's saying "What happened to my bottom half?"

And agreed - very expressive face and pose.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the texture and coloring!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is an exceptional prop. Real nice work! It looks awesome during the day and will look freaky at night. Well done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Melancholy-cool! All that great weepy texture just adds to the overall feel of sorrow.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it!!! That's too durn cool...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think he was at an auction and wanted to place one more bid, and the auctioneer didn't see him & sold the item to someone else. He has that sad, mad & HEY HEY HEeeeyy! face on. And I like the moldy roast-beef paint job, too.

Love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And here's his twin, Jasper, living in Oklahoma. Jasper is a very popular guy. Last year he went to two birthday parties, a Halloween party, and a trip to Dallas, where he rode in the front seat, seatbelted in waving at everyone we passed by. Right now he's sharing Monti's chair. Love him, Mr. Chicken.


----------

